# Pregnany dachshunds - aww!



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Mandy - day 50 (of 63)









Mandy - barking at me for holding her toy hostage.









Jersey - day 57 (of 63). She's due as early as Saturday! Love the puppy dog eyes here - and her gorgeous, shiny coat! (PMR fed)









Lacey - only day 26 (of 63) but she's already showing a little belly!










If you guys are at all interested, I broadcast my births online at HillCountry Dachshunds - USTREAM.tv It's a really amazing thing to watch! I'll be broadcasting Jersey off and on starting this Saturday, Oct 9th. Then once the real labor begins it will be a continuous broadcast.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Holy cow! Three litters back to back! You're gonna have your work cut out for ya! At least it's fun work right? Good luck and I hope all goes smoothly for all three mamas to be....keep us posted!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awwww! Good Luck to you and the new mommies to be!:smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! Good luck! I hope everything goes smoothly for all the mama's to be! They are all gorgeous. :smile:


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, it's going to be a lot of work! And I only have 5 intact females... they just all came into season at once (hormones, you know...)

Yes, they ALL came in at once! Within 5 week of each other! One female, Lizzy, is too young (10 months), and Penny did not get pregnant, which honestly, was kind of a relief  (though at the same time, I was disappointed)

It's going to be an adventure, that's for sure! But I'm looking forward to the challenge, and meeting all the new, wonderful families


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

So are you looking to keep males or females? Wow, if you keep one from each litter to replenish your bloodlines, you will have three puppies at the same time! Yikes!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful pups!!!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Eurobox said:


> So are you looking to keep males or females? Wow, if you keep one from each litter to replenish your bloodlines, you will have three puppies at the same time! Yikes!


Definitely a female from Lacey. She has been bred to a gorgeous nicely boned male. She has a more petite frame, which I'm not a fan of, so I'm hoping to get a female with bigger bone like the sire.










The owner of the sire of Jersey's litter wants a girl to keep back as stud fee, so I'm going to get to watch her grow (she'll live 1.5 hours from me). Here's the stud to Jersey's litter.


----------



## crys2982 (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful girls. Best of luck with the deliveries.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Jersey is now broadcasting live! I don't expect her to have them today, but I like to "get ready" ahead of time. She's due Oct 11th-ish!

http://www.hcdoxies.com/ustream


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow awesome!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Jersey's in labor NOW! Watch LIVE at HillCountry Dachshunds - USTREAM.tv


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

For those who didn't tune in to yesterday's birth, you can view it here!

YouTube - Miniature Dachshund Having Puppies! www.hcdoxies.com


----------

